# Max26XL ETR solennoid fuse multiple failures



## vietvetharry (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone experiencing troubles from the ETR fuse on a Max26 blowing and causing starting failures?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It 's actually a common problem,on them.
The dealer can tell you how to cure it,or,one of our Mahindra owners should be along shortly.
In the mean time, if yours has a backhoe on it,check the harness,under the seat,to see if it got pinched,when swiveling,or moving the seat.


----------



## vietvetharry (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks 367, I have noticed that a number of posts have been about that fuse and, yes, the wiring under the seat has been crimped in a couple places but does not seem to be cut through. I'm thinking about disengaging this seat shut off wiring.


----------

